# 2018 Tudor 39mm Black Bay Fifty-Eight (58) M79030n Baselworld Release!!!



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey WUS fam, just saw this video release earlier by Tudor, the new *39mm* *Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight (Black Bay 58) M**79030n**.

What's everyone think????

**Model Page on Tudor's Website: *https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/new-black-bay-fifty-eight/m79030n-0002*

Screenshot of this beauty:

*


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I really, really, really like this. It might even hold me over on Tudors until (fingers crossed) they produce a Pelagos LHD GMT!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The only interesting aspect is the 39mm size. That's the draw. The color design leaves me cold. 

But then again, what's up with the 32mm size ones?! Won't that be too small?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

love the size it's about time.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Put me down in the "love it" column. I especially like the fact they deleted that gimicky anodized aluminum crown tube cover. 

If it is a bit thinner than the standard Black Bay, all the better as well.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> Put me down in the "love it" column. I especially like the fact they deleted that gimicky anodized aluminum crown tube cover.
> 
> If it is a bit thinner than the standard Black Bay, all the better as well.


Hell yes to all that!


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

That’s one beautiful watch!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Duh. Just realized that the 32mm is for women. Who knew that women wanted Black Bays?



Tanjecterly said:


> The only interesting aspect is the 39mm size. That's the draw. The color design leaves me cold.
> 
> But then again, what's up with the 32mm size ones?! Won't that be too small?


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Too much gold color for me. When they come out with other color options this model will be very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

This in the blue version and I'll buy one immediately.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

If Tudor thinned the case by 1 to 2 mm, then I go for it. I just think the BBs look too thick even though I know they aren’t. It’s just the straight slab-sides I don’t like. Otherwise, I really like the looks of the BBs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sport1000 (Sep 24, 2009)

Might have to trade in my first generation BB. I love it, but in the back of my mind wished it was a tad smaller. Looks like my wish came true!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Hodinkee has the new BB 39 at 11.9 total thickness. The new in-house movement is about 1.5 mm thinner than before.

Waiting for:

1) different colorways. Too much gold on this one. Can't wait to see this one in blue.

2) The BB 36 with this new in-house movement. It's only about .5 mm thicker than the ETA, but comes with all the features that make the current in-house a step above the ETA: full balance bridge, free-sprung balance, 70-hour reserve, silicone



Micro said:


> If Tudor thinned the case by 1 to 2 mm, then I go for it. I just think the BBs look too thick even though I know they aren't. It's just the straight slab-sides I don't like. Otherwise, I really like the looks of the BBs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

never really considered watches in this segment but the smaller dimensions all around really has me interested. I like gilt so this is all around a winner for me.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Love....


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

They fixed my only issue with the BB. I've owned 4 - tried the 36 (too small case but right height), 41 (hands too short, eta movement), Blue (case like 16mm tall) and steel (awesome watch).

Thisnis a Goldilocks watch for me so far &#55357;&#56846;



Slimetime said:


> Love....
> 
> View attachment 12994713


----------



## dwt (Oct 7, 2016)

Love it. I've considered the BB36 many times over ever since its release, but the dial vs hands proportions and the crown ring/sleeve always kept me away from it. The BBB41. Ever since John Mayer's review put it on my radar, I fell in love with it but couldn't pull off the size. Vintage sized subs from Rolex & Tudor worked on my wrist but were at least double my budget. 

This. I will be lining up at the AD to try it on when they get one in!


----------



## Big_B_33 (Mar 10, 2010)

Micro said:


> If Tudor thinned the case by 1 to 2 mm, then I go for it. I just think the BBs look too thick even though I know they aren't. It's just the straight slab-sides I don't like. Otherwise, I really like the looks of the BBs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fully agree with this. Sold my Black Rose recently for this reason.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I also would like to see it in the blue they put on the BB36/41, will probably happen next year. They should also make a normal bracelet, this riveted one looks too weird


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome....looks like they took lead from the BB 41 no bezel version that was much thinner...thin is in...as is smaller case size...now if the Pelagos got thinner and smaller...wow!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

LARufCTR said:


> ...now if the Pelagos got thinner and smaller...wow!


Then it wouldn't be the Pelagos. I love my LHD exactly the size it is. It's big, wears well, is a serious bit of kit. Just wouldn't do to make it "dainty."


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I think Tudor has knocked it out the park this year, updated and added to their range perfectly.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

sluggerx5 said:


> Too much gold color for me. When they come out with other color options this model will be very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish it had the red bezel of the OG BB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Agreed, more color options. This colorway isn't for me, though I applaud the 39mm size.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Having owned the BB36, I’ve often wished it was a little bit larger and with gilt. This is gorgeous. I’ll wait a year or so when these drop down to a reasonable $2300-$2450.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I love it; hope to see more colorways. I sold my BB41 because it was like wearing a brick, so this should address that issue for sure.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Incredible!

Never thought I would be in the market for a new Tudor due to the price. But this one is absolutely perfect for me. Just have to try it on and get some pieces over to the sales forum!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

yep yep yep! Wish I could wait for prices to come down but somehow these pieces come and go and next thing you know they either change them or discontinue them and....they are gone.


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes - what is it with gilt dials? Hate 'em - but they seem to pop up -- the new monta oceanking uses one as an option...... PU



sluggerx5 said:


> Too much gold color for me. When they come out with other color options this model will be very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

The size is absolutely amazing, and it looks beautifully executed too. Those tapered and chamfered lugs help it look more classically proportioned than the standard black bay.

Only problem I have with it is that I already own the S&G, which I can't sell for sentimental reasons. They are too similar to own both.

I'll wait for the familiar blue and white/silver execution. Wish they'd have dropped that this Baselworld too, rather than their insanely broad range of that ghastly 1926 dress watch.


----------



## ACB416 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sounds like I'm in the minority here but I absolutely love this one. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Not "gilty". I'll wait for the blue bezel/silver accented dial that's sure to be the hit of Basel 2019. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Would love to see it in 39mm with a blue CERAMIC Bezel   



1165dvd said:


> Not "gilty". I'll wait for the blue bezel/silver accented dial that's sure to be the hit of Basel 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Slimetime said:


> Love....
> 
> View attachment 12994713


It is amazing.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

nice.


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

Anybody know the lug width of this? A little concerned about Tudor making it something dumb like 19 or 21. I'm really hoping it's 20mm.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

A great decision to downsize. I'm selling my BB Red because I just couldn't adapt to the chunkiness. Still not on the market for this particular version, but in future if they release a BB58 GMT I will be all over it.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm already imagining this smaller movement in a 38mm Ranger 

Also, a more monochrome silver no date BB58 would rock, I'd be all over that one too...

Damn Tudor, why do you hate my savings account?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

This is what Black Bay should always be


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Damn, they just created the perfect size for a diver. Imo even better then a sub... Would like to see this in more color's though.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I don't think I can wait a year for the a price drop in the secondary market. It's totally seducing me.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Watcher1988 said:


> Damn, they just created the perfect size for a diver. Imo even better then a sub... Would like to see this in more color's though.


Agreed it is absolutely perfect, other than the gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

This is definitely a bit of me. Been scouring the web for the lug to lug length, anybody know?

I always loved the original BB but never considered it due to the diameter, thickness and long lug to lug. This one would (hopefully) fit me like a dream and the price isn't too eye watering either.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

The proportions look great! I have a BB41 and I do like the chunky look given that I have a big wrist but there is something very perfect about the 39mm. It's good to see that Tudor trimmed down all the dimensions.


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

wish they would go full vintage and not use applied markers. hate the fact that rolex and tudor continue to do this on many models. put that lume str8 on the dial


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Out of my league price-wise, but if I was in the market for a watch in this price range, it would be on the short list. I like everything about this at first glance. Love the size, color, and layout. Home run in my book.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't stop thinking about this watch. I've longed for a quality, no date diver under 40mm for years that would suit my 6.5" wrist. Considered vintage but wanted a watch I could actually get wet. This is not cheap for me by any means but is attainable. I've downsized the collection drastically these past few months and only have my 38mm Seiko SKX013 as my sole diver which is more of my beater/holiday watch. It fits me perfectly so I reckon the extra mm of the Tudor wouldn't make that much difference. Just need to get the figures on the lug length, I'm hoping under 48mm.

I don't need this watch, I want it and that's all that matters.

I assume some ADs will have these available to try now or very soon? What's the usual wait time for new releases after Basel?


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

A big yes to the reduced thickness on this one. Heard its only 11.9? thats quite incredible. Wonder why the 41mm should be 15mm, can't wait to try this on at an AD.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

seems like I'm not the only one that is smitten by this model. Never considered this price category before and likely not anytime soon.

What do you reckon would be a 2nd hand price in a years time?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> seems like I'm not the only one that is smitten by this model. Never considered this price category before and likely not anytime soon.
> What do you reckon would be a 2nd hand price in a years time?


I would be surprised if a worn item came down more than $700-800 off MSRP from a shop seller. Maybe a bit more from an individual. The biggest drop comes early on and then it settles down pretty stable after that.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Been scouring the web for the lug to lug length, anybody know?


*I measure the stock Tudor image at 46mm (at most 47mm) L2L.
*
Really I get 46.1 or so but I'm rounding up for you 4 inch wrist guys :-d

All I do is scale the image using a known dimension (in this case 39mm - which I make 390 pixels) and then measure the desired dimension. So 461 pixels would be 46.1mm (for example). It's pretty basic really, but fairly reliable so long as the photo or render is head-on, which I believe it is.

_Or because a picture is worth a thousand words: 
_









_and now if you'll pardon me... :-!
_


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> *I measure the stock Tudor image at 46mm (at most 47mm) L2L.
> *
> Really I get 46.1 or so but I'm rounding up for you 4 inch wrist guys :-d
> 
> ...


Good effort!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> *I measure the stock Tudor image at 46mm (at most 47mm) L2L.
> *
> Really I get 46.1 or so but I'm rounding up for you 4 inch wrist guys :-d
> 
> All I do is scale the image using a known dimension (in this case 39mm - which I make 390 pixels) and then measure the desired dimension. So 461 pixels would be 46.1mm (for example). It's pretty basic really, but fairly reliable so long as the photo or render is head-on, which I believe it is.


Nice work!


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Design: Great (love the gilt dial) / Thickness at 11.9mm: Great / Price: Great / No date: Great / Size at 39mm, have to check on my wrist, if fits, seems like it might join the collection.


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am drooling over this watch so badly right now... I can't honestly say that I would prefer a submariner over this. This may be the perfect watch IMHO


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

A nice piece. But I would like more the pencil hands of the Heritage Black Bay on that. I am often thinking about buying a Tudor. But the snowflake on the hour hand prevents me. (


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Duh. Just realized that the 32mm is for women. Who knew that women wanted Black Bays?


 decor aside, 'women's' and 'men's' is a matter of perspective and fads,
just a couple of years ago 39mm would be 'women's', and everyone would be asking how to protect a 200m wr diver from rain,
a couple of years from now, assuming, which I don't, the current fad survives that long, guys will be complaining of these unwearable 32mm titanic bricks, and laughing at 100m show-off wr because 'who dives that deep?'.
oh well..


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

it's about time, Tudor! ;-) 

I'll be looking for one down the line when they hit the second hand market...


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

I have heard/read either Summer 2018 or Christmas-time. Can't wait that long!!!!!!!!! Get on my wrist! 



Watch Obsessive said:


> I can't stop thinking about this watch. I've longed for a quality, no date diver under 40mm for years that would suit my 6.5" wrist. Considered vintage but wanted a watch I could actually get wet. This is not cheap for me by any means but is attainable. I've downsized the collection drastically these past few months and only have my 38mm Seiko SKX013 as my sole diver which is more of my beater/holiday watch. It fits me perfectly so I reckon the extra mm of the Tudor wouldn't make that much difference. Just need to get the figures on the lug length, I'm hoping under 48mm.
> 
> I don't need this watch, I want it and that's all that matters.
> 
> I assume some ADs will have these available to try now or very soon? What's the usual wait time for new releases after Basel?


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

But can you wait that long? 



gr8sw said:


> it's about time, Tudor! ;-)
> 
> I'll be looking for one down the line when they hit the second hand market...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

a win in my book


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Love the new size, but the gold is a no go. I am sure they will introduce more color combinations soon though.


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Lifer24 said:


> Love the new size, but the gold is a no go. I am sure they will introduce more color combinations soon though.


Agree, hoping for a blue like the bigger Black Bays!


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

pinkybrain said:


> Hodinkee has the new BB 39 at 11.9 total thickness. The new in-house movement is about 1.5 mm thinner than before.
> 
> Waiting for:
> 
> ...


the blue or green model will be a LE offering by tiffany with 100 piece edition and tiffany on the dial......did i mention it will carry a 10K price tag


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

nuclear knightmare said:


> the blue or green model will be a LE offering by tiffany with 100 piece edition and tiffany on the dial......did i mention it will carry a 10K price tag


Where did you read that?


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nanda said:


> A nice piece. But I would like more the pencil hands of the Heritage Black Bay on that. I am often thinking about buying a Tudor. But the snowflake on the hour hand prevents me. (


The hour hand sometimes looks weird in photos - but in person it's never bothered me. Have you seen them in person?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Yepp, I had some Tudors in my hands in the past. But I do not get warm with the snowflake. The same with the Mercedes star of the Rolex. In my view the hour hand seems to have an ulcer. I have to admid, I still have some "suspicious" watches in my collection.


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

nuclear knightmare said:


> the blue or green model will be a LE offering by tiffany with 100 piece edition and tiffany on the dial......did i mention it will carry a 10K price tag





Watcher1988 said:


> Where did you read that?


i didn't...i consulted my crystal ball. tudor has already done it twice already......and as long as people will pay a premium they will continue to do these collab's. just like g-shock and doxa where people will pay double. kind of obvious it will be in a better colorway as well


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Got one of those big birthdays coming up, fifty eight or trip from the states to Barcelona? Hmmmmmmmmmm, hmmmm, hmmmm


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Have had three ETA Black Bays (two reds and one black) and sold them all due to the slab sides - just too bulky for me. I am super excited about this new thinner, slightly smaller offering. Turning 50 in June. Might make for a nice present to me - from the wife and kids of course |> Oh wait, that's right, none of my watches were more than $500


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Damn you Tudor. I was able to tell myself that I didn’t need a black bay because they were too bulky, despite knowing that probably wasn’t true.....I guess that argument is gone now. 39mm is such a sweet spot for me, and I suspect many others. And it’s thinner too?! Damnit. I’m out of excuses. I just need a spare $3500 now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panih2o (Jul 1, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> *I measure the stock Tudor image at 46mm (at most 47mm) L2L.
> *
> Really I get 46.1 or so but I'm rounding up for you 4 inch wrist guys :-d
> 
> ...


Nice work! Could you please measure the lug width too this way?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the size but really don’t like Gilt. I will wait till Baselworld 2019 or 2020 before I see a color scheme that I like.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

panih2o said:


> Nice work! Could you please measure the lug width too this way?


Yes totally possible.

It's been posted that lug width on this one is *20mm 
*
https://monochrome-watches.com/tudor-black-bay-fifty-eight-39mm-79030n-baselworld-2018-price/
so your collection of NATO's will fit 

Using my method, I measure 197pixels, or 19.7mm ... just margin of error.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Yes totally possible.
> 
> It's been posted that lug width on this one is *20mm
> *
> ...


Now for the first one to show us side by side comparisons with a classic Black Bay and a Submariner


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

MikeYankee said:


> Agree, hoping for a blue like the bigger Black Bays!


I am hoping for a red bezel like the OG black bay, but I'm okay with the gilt dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABN_80 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice watch but I am sticking with my BB Noir ETA!


----------



## nuclear knightmare (Mar 21, 2018)

larkja said:


> Have had three ETA Black Bays (two reds and one black) and sold them all due to the slab sides - just too bulky for me. I am super excited about this new thinner, slightly smaller offering. Turning 50 in June. Might make for a nice present to me - from the wife and kids of course |> Oh wait, that's right, none of my watches were more than $500


i really think this is a reason i haven't purchsed a BB. there's heft in the watch and it sits high. i have plenty of heft with my frikers and micros. the new streamline version is a step in the right direction.

but lets face it. tudor BB is the new rolex sub. rolex has really lost its way in terms of design for many of their newer watches


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

Anybody here thinks there will be different color's the coming years?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Watcher1988 said:


> Anybody here thinks there will be different color's the coming years?


Most definitely. Something blue probably, like the iconic snowflake sub.

I'd be very interested in something monochrome.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

nuclear knightmare said:


> i really think this is a reason i haven't purchsed a BB. there's heft in the watch and it sits high. i have plenty of heft with my frikers and micros. the new streamline version is a step in the right direction.
> 
> but lets face it. tudor BB is the new rolex sub. rolex has really lost its way in terms of design for many of their newer watches


^
This.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

^
Yup, agree 100%. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

tommyxl said:


> Most definitely. Something blue probably, like the iconic snowflake sub.
> 
> I'd be very interested in something monochrome.


I truly hope so. The blue with some of the written details in red.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

nuclear knightmare said:


> i didn't...i consulted my crystal ball. tudor has already done it twice already......and as long as people will pay a premium they will continue to do these collab's. just like g-shock and doxa where people will pay double. kind of obvious it will be in a better colorway as well


Hey man, would be great if your crystal ball can do some predictions on the future stock market ;P


----------



## ticktockluxury015 (Mar 27, 2018)

wow, I'm really in love with this watch


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

I definitely think this was a great move. I just wish it had a date function...


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I have the 41.5mm version (sans the gilt bezel markers) along with 2 other BBs. That color scheme is my favorite. I think it’s in a better size now too. The case has been unreasonably thick. This 39mm should help with that.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Agreed. I've owned 4 BB's: Blue, Steel, 41 & 36. This 39mm might be the Goldilocks watch, but with the pricing where it is, it's a lot closer to pre-owned Oyster Perpetuals, Explorer's and Datejusts...



playinwittime said:


> I have the 41.5mm version (sans the gilt bezel markers) along with 2 other BBs. That color scheme is my favorite. I think it's in a better size now too. The case has been unreasonably thick. This 39mm should help with that.


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Watcher1988 said:


> Anybody here thinks there will be different color's the coming years?


Oh definitely. Tudor has a real winner on their hands here and they know it. The reactions to this watch, and the few hands-on reviews I've seen have been super positive. Much like their other BB lines, I think they're going to roll this out in several different colour variations. This is one of their classic colour combos, so it makes sense to start here, but definitely more are coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

nuclear knightmare said:


> i really think this is a reason i haven't purchsed a BB. there's heft in the watch and it sits high. i have plenty of heft with my frikers and micros. the new streamline version is a step in the right direction.
> 
> but lets face it. tudor BB is the new rolex sub. rolex has really lost its way in terms of design for many of their newer watches


Couldn't agree more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

BB58 is nice but I keep looking at my "standard" eta BB and thibking how perfect the proportions are. Think this is more for people that are in general slimmer.

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

The only issue I had with the BB (in house movement in particular) is the height of the case, with adding in the domed glass, made it too tall IMHO. I've owned many larger watches at 44mm and they wore smaller due to this.

My $.02 



Tom_ZG said:


> BB58 is nice but I keep looking at my "standard" eta BB and thibking how perfect the proportions are. Think this is more for people that are in general slimmer.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally, a black bay I would love to own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought black already existed. Doesn’t look new to me. I guess I’m losing my mind.


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

If the BB58 had Mercedes hands like the old school Tudor subs I would really consider one. The snowflake hands are what has always turned me away from Tudors. Either you love them, or you don't. You know where I stand. On the up side, 39mm x 11.9mm is a perfect size for a throwback diver.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

handcrank1 said:


> If the BB58 had Mercedes hands like the old school Tudor subs I would really consider one. The snowflake hands are what has always turned me away from Tudors. Either you love them, or you don't. You know where I stand. On the up side, 39mm x 11.9mm is a perfect size for a throwback diver.


Lucky for me I love snowflake hands and hate Mercedes hands. With silver numerals on the bezel, drilled lugs, and a date window this would be the perfect diver for me. As is I am still mightily tempted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Would love to see this with a Date complication 



Earl Grey said:


> Lucky for me I love snowflake hands and hate Mercedes hands. With silver numerals on the bezel, drilled lugs, and a date window this would be the perfect diver for me. As is I am still mightily tempted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panih2o (Jul 1, 2017)

nuclear knightmare said:


> i really think this is a reason i haven't purchsed a BB. there's heft in the watch and it sits high. i have plenty of heft with my frikers and micros. the new streamline version is a step in the right direction.
> 
> but lets face it. tudor BB is the new rolex sub. rolex has really lost its way in terms of design for many of their newer watches


Yes, I can't agree more, the worst sight on any modern Rolex is that rehaut.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panih2o (Jul 1, 2017)

Watcher1988 said:


> Anybody here thinks there will be different color's the coming years?


It's obvious, I am also hoping to see a thinner/smaller pelagos as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoTime (Jul 22, 2017)

panih2o said:


> Watcher1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here thinks there will be different color's the coming years?
> ...


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Who will be the first to own one is the question


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> Who will be the first to own one is the question


Nope. The question is who is going to be the first to buy one and post pics here to stoke envy. :-d


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> Nope. The question is who is going to be the first to buy one and post pics here to stoke envy. :-d


Number one on the list in Johannesburg checking in 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

I wonder how much this will affect the second hand BB market for the 41mm. 

The ETA ones don't wear as big as the in house at all. Might be a chance to snag a bargain.


----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> Hodinkee has the new BB 39 at 11.9 total thickness. The new in-house movement is about 1.5 mm thinner than before.
> 
> Waiting for:
> 
> ...


That thickness is Explorer territory. Here's my measly attempt at comparing the two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryc26 (Feb 17, 2013)

This one is amazing. I'm trying to sell my Omega PO to fund it.


----------



## panih2o (Jul 1, 2017)

gery82 said:


> That thickness is Explorer territory. Here's my measly attempt at comparing the two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very good attempt rather, sometimes number don't make sense but relative comparison does!

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you guys think, would the BB 58 ease the itch for a -so many out of reach- vintage, NCG Rolex or Tudor submariner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

gery82 said:


> What do you guys think, would the BB 58 ease the itch for a -so many out of reach- vintage, NCG Rolex or Tudor submariner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Only you can decide but Tudor subs rock ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish that they had given it printed indexes instead of applied for a more utilitarian vintage feel, and left the gold off the bezel. Would love to see a date version, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Per above, only you can tell. FWIW, I expect the 58 to be about 30 grams heaver than a vintage Tudor Sub on bracelet. The vintage watches had acrylic crystals and hollow links, which drastically cut down on weight.



gery82 said:


> What do you guys think, would the BB 58 ease the itch for a -so many out of reach- vintage, NCG Rolex or Tudor submariner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Hoping for a date version down the road, or even better, a GMT with date in this size! 

I wish Tudor would release more than one color way per year, but at least this way I have plenty of time to save up.  I almost bought the 41 last year but it just wears too big for me, unlike my 41mm Seaforth which is near perfect in size and shape.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshi (Apr 26, 2018)

I have Omega PO 42mm (2500) After 4 years I still love it, but on my 6.5 inch wrist it's a little heavy and bulky. I'm looking for a everyday watch. I'm interested to Tudor BB 39mm. I don't look at this watch as alternative for Submariner. My question is, does this watch worth for $3600 ( in quality and resale value). I wish BB fifty eight instead of gold mark on bezel had original hands and old font on face. Do i have other options?
Thanks


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

I phoned the RSC yesterday for a quote on a bracelet for another watch. Ended up chatting for half an hour about watches. He himself is obsessed with Tudor and has a few black bays and said that the 58 is an excellent choice.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

This is going to be my next major watch purchase.....Rolex getting too much for me to spend on a single watch. 
I can only hope they make the Pelagos in a smaller size next year too, then I can pick that one up too!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

New review of the Fifty-Eight by Gear Patrol:

https://gearpatrol.com/2018/06/06/tudor-black-bay-fifty-eight-review



> Verdict: This is ultimately the appeal of the Black Bay; it really does look and feel almost exactly like a vintage Submariner, but it doesn't attempt to recreate one specific reference, thus giving it its own unique identity. It's almost a cliche to love vintage Submariners at this point - they're like the air-cooled Porsche 911s of watch collecting. But imagine for a second if Porsche made a new air-cooled 911 that looked and felt like a vintage one and finished it with best details from every generation. That's basically what the Fifty-Eight is to the watch world. Pretty hard to argue with that.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arshi said:


> I have Omega PO 42mm (2500) After 4 years I still love it, but on my 6.5 inch wrist it's a little heavy and bulky. I'm looking for a everyday watch. I'm interested to Tudor BB 39mm. I don't look at this watch as alternative for Submariner. My question is, does this watch worth for $3600 ( in quality and resale value). I wish BB fifty eight instead of gold mark on bezel had original hands and old font on face. Do i have other options?
> Thanks


Then you could look for this vintage Omega Seamaster quartz 39-40mm 2 toned ...just a perfect watch IMO
rail4 dial larger by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)

AD in NYC said ETA July to Sept.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

It is so frustrating that manufacturers, journalists and reviewers do not uniformly list LTL lengths. 

I saw the earlier 46-47mm estimates from scaling the photos, but has anyone been able to confirm the LTL of the 58?


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

onij said:


> AD in NYC said ETA July to Sept.


AD here in the UK has told me July, but unless you already have your name down on one you'll probably have to wait until next year! Anyone else been told this?


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

onij said:


> AD in NYC said ETA July to Sept.


AD here in the UK has told me July, but unless you already have your name down on one you'll probably have to wait until next year! Anyone else been told this?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

After getting my 39 mm Casio Oceanus and 40 mm Tisell Sub, these sizes just work so well for me despite my 6’4” frame. Always liked the BB except LTL and height. Now this? Imagine this in the blue version, the Casio for a daily grab and go and then a 38 mm Grand Seiko 9F to round it out? Amazing. Sell everything else and be done. Now to wait a year and get closer to my budget


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

jkpa said:


> After getting my 39 mm Casio Oceanus and 40 mm Tisell Sub, these sizes just work so well for me despite my 6'4" frame. Always liked the BB except LTL and height. Now this? Imagine this in the blue version, the Casio for a daily grab and go and then a 38 mm Grand Seiko 9F to round it out? Amazing. Sell everything else and be done. Now to wait a year and get closer to my budget


This in blue would be incredible. I may buy the black as I don't have a diver, I had the Black Bay in Blue, I loved it.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My AD in the US said July/Aug, but I’ve heard rumors of it being later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Be done? Blasphemy.



jkpa said:


> After getting my 39 mm Casio Oceanus and 40 mm Tisell Sub, these sizes just work so well for me despite my 6'4" frame. Always liked the BB except LTL and height. Now this? Imagine this in the blue version, the Casio for a daily grab and go and then a 38 mm Grand Seiko 9F to round it out? Amazing. Sell everything else and be done. Now to wait a year and get closer to my budget


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Will a watch like this go with all colors? I'm a fashion troglodyte


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

TJ Boogie said:


> Will a watch like this go with all colors? I'm a fashion troglodyte


The gold toned printing and red highlight makes this watch look like a "warm tone" watch. I don't know if it would fit with a stark black or gray outfit; you'd need some other "warm" accents at least.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> The gold toned printing and red highlight makes this watch look like a "warm tone" watch. I don't know if it would fit with a stark black or gray outfit; you'd need some other "warm" accents at least.


Yes good call. I live on the water so I have a lot of navy blues and 'cold' attire. Perhaps I'll acquire some maroon -- I do have khakis with 'warm' button-down shirts (I could have my tailor make a dress coat as the coup de grace for fall). Yes agreed, the 58 is warm watch much like the red BB.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Will a watch like this go with all colors? I'm a fashion troglodyte





TJ Boogie said:


> (I could have my tailor make a dress coat as the coup de grace for fall)


I find these statements incongruous !

I jest, of course.

I'm looking forward to seeing this in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

trebor2 said:


> AD here in the UK has told me July, but unless you already have your name down on one you'll probably have to wait until next year! Anyone else been told this?


I was at an AD here (Austin, Texas) yesterday, and was also told July.


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Each release I like Tudor more and more.

But diver watch, should be quite big, antimagnetic, easy to read in any circumstance.

Trying to make a diver a dress watch is not a best way.

We already moved on from the 70', when Seamaster was dress watch and other watches took his place.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Kiel said:


> Each release I like Tudor more and more.
> 
> But diver watch, should be quite big, antimagnetic, easy to read in any circumstance.
> 
> ...


Making it smaller is actually going back to the roots of a diver's watch. This is going back to the 50s and 60s.

One of the things that, IMO, kill the vintage looks of many new offerings (original Blackbay included) is the increased size.

I'm really curious about this watch. When it shows up in the metal I will have a close look, and maybe when the craziness subsides I will sell my 1st gen Burgundy in favour of one of these.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiel said:


> Each release I like Tudor more and more.
> 
> But diver watch, should be quite big, antimagnetic, easy to read in any circumstance.
> 
> ...


What makes it a dress watch? The gilt? Many, many dive watches have gilt accents - doesn't make them dress watches. Heck, even by dress-diver standards the 58 isn't all that dressy. See, for example, the (modern) Fifty Fathoms and the FF Bathyscape.

Tudor is shooting for the crowd that readily wears a Submariner with a business suit, but doesn't require (or can't afford) Rolex branding or a Rolex price-point. IMO, they nailed it.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> What makes it a dress watch? The gilt? Many, many dive watches have gilt accents - doesn't make them dress watches. Heck, even by dress-diver standards the 58 isn't all that dressy. See, for example, the (modern) Fifty Fathoms and the FF Bathyscape.
> 
> Tudor is shooting for the crowd that readily wears a Submariner with a business suit, but doesn't require (or can't afford) Rolex branding or a Rolex price-point. IMO, they nailed it.


Or for those that don't like the maxi-case is the modern Submariner. (Me)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Vanpelsma said:


> I find these statements incongruous !
> 
> I jest, of course.
> 
> ...


Agreed good sir! I'm quite excited to see one in the metal.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Put my name on the waiting list at Goldsmiths today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck then.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait wait......
Any word on when they are coming???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

warsh said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait wait......
> Any word on when they are coming???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm in Michigan. As of last Thursday, one AD told me 2 weeks...and another told me not until the fall.

This is frustrating...and just makes me want the watch more.


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

I cant wait to see one in person. I hope the gilt on the bezel isnt overwhelming.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

1313 said:


> I cant wait to see one in person. I hope the gilt on the bezel isnt overwhelming.


Yes, the gilt on the bezel is a concern. But I'm betting on the watch being utterly fantastic....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been told end August on mine... They gave me a call last week. Keen to see when the rest of the world gets them.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Johnjm said:


> I've been told end August on mine... They gave me a call last week. Keen to see when the rest of the world gets them.


Someone in London just got theirs.
https://www.rolexforums.com/showpost.php?p=8752360&postcount=228


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Simply gorgeous watch. Excellent post.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Nclaridge said:


> Oh definitely. Tudor has a real winner on their hands here and they know it. The reactions to this watch, and the few hands-on reviews I've seen have been super positive. Much like their other BB lines, I think they're going to roll this out in several different colour variations. This is one of their classic colour combos, so it makes sense to start here, but definitely more are coming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of this meme I saw a while ago that still holds true, probably for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just received call. Black Bay Fifty-eight sitting in the AD safe for me to pick up. 🤙


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Just received call. Black Bay Fifty-eight sitting in the AD safe for me to pick up. &#55358;&#56601;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quite jealous. My AD won't respond to my emails...


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Post pics when you get it - congrats!



Michael Day said:


> Just received call. Black Bay Fifty-eight sitting in the AD safe for me to pick up. &#55358;&#56601;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Post pics when you get it - congrats!



Michael Day said:


> Just received call. Black Bay Fifty-eight sitting in the AD safe for me to pick up. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Pics or it didn’t happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Quite jealous. My AD won't respond to my emails...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats!

Do you have a 41mm Black Bay? Would love to see some thickness comparisons


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

tommyxl said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Do you have a 41mm Black Bay? Would love to see some thickness comparisons


Yes I did. Flipped because too thick in design. This new one is amazing though. Less heft than I expected. Probably due to bracelet being a bit thinner as well. It has everything I loved about the old and now addresses what I didn't like. I was surprised by by how much more I liked it than I thought I would considering I had owned the ETA Black. Rotations will be out the window for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob T (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Michael:

If its not a rude question, can I ask how much the Australian ADs are asking for these? (I am in Brisbane!) Did you get a price on the NATO band model?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob T said:


> Hi Michael:
> 
> If its not a rude question, can I ask how much the Australian ADs are asking for these? (I am in Brisbane!) Did you get a price on the NATO band model?
> 
> ...


RRP is $4290 on bracelet.

Ive ordered a cloth strap and am awaiting confirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob T (Jan 26, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> RRP is $4290 on bracelet.
> 
> Ive ordered a cloth strap and am awaiting confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks - that seems a good price given where the AUD is at the moment!

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful Michael! Now extra jealous - my AD finally responded and told me "late August into September." Even though I'm supposedly at the top of the list.

It's gonna be a long month...


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Which AD are you on the list at? Is it the one at Tysons II? I put my name on the list there and was curious as to the timeline.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

haejuk said:


> Which AD are you on the list at? Is it the one at Tysons II? I put my name on the list there and was curious as to the timeline.


Tourneau in Crystal City. I couldn't even get that one in TII to call me back...


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Yes I did. Flipped because too thick in design. This new one is amazing though. Less heft than I expected. Probably due to bracelet being a bit thinner as well. It has everything I loved about the old and now addresses what I didn't like. I was surprised by by how much more I liked it than I thought I would considering I had owned the ETA Black. Rotations will be out the window for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great, gonna flip my 79230n too for the new one. I tend to wear my Railmaster more often since it's so much slimmer. The new one sounds perfect.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's your wrist size mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver1911 (Aug 31, 2008)

So I saw a gray market online dealer has some. How does a gray market dealer get their hands on such a desirable watch so quickly after release that even ADs are finding them hard to source?


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Denver1911 said:


> So I saw a gray market online dealer has some. How does a gray market dealer get their hands on such a desirable watch so quickly after release that even ADs are finding them hard to source?


I highly doubt any grey market dealers have one yet. You'd probably be in a perpetual order processing status until they finally get one in a few months.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> What's your wrist size mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denver1911 (Aug 31, 2008)

asushane said:


> I highly doubt any grey market dealers have one yet. You'd probably be in a perpetual order processing status until they finally get one in a few months.


They are shown as "in-stock" and this dealer has never let me down before. I'm not in the market (yet), just curious where they got their hands on one.


----------



## mllango (Nov 15, 2017)

Did Tourneau in Pentagon City require a deposit in order to be put on the waitlist? I have my name on the list at Liljenquist & Beckstead at Tysons Corner, no deposit required. I have no idea on a time frame though. They mentioned that the list was two pages long, which doesn't look good for me getting a BB58 anytime soon.


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Denver1911 said:


> They are shown as "in-stock" and this dealer has never let me down before. I'm not in the market (yet), just curious where they got their hands on one.


Nice, that's very peculiar indeed.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mllango said:


> Did Tourneau in Pentagon City require a deposit in order to be put on the waitlist? I have my name on the list at Liljenquist & Beckstead at Tysons Corner, no deposit required. I have no idea on a time frame though. They mentioned that the list was two pages long, which doesn't look good for me getting a BB58 anytime soon.


Yes, 20% down.


----------



## Coopdog (Jun 28, 2018)

asushane said:


> Denver1911 said:
> 
> 
> > They are shown as "in-stock" and this dealer has never let me down before. I'm not in the market (yet), just curious where they got their hands on one.
> ...


Would you mind sharing the name of the grey market dealer? I have scoured several of them and called in to inquire about their listings on this watch. Regardless of the listing, they have all eventually confirmed they are willing to take the order, but don't have one in stock or ready to ship yet.


----------



## Denver1911 (Aug 31, 2008)

Coopdog said:


> Would you mind sharing the name of the grey market dealer? I have scoured several of them and called in to inquire about their listings on this watch. Regardless of the listing, they have all eventually confirmed they are willing to take the order, but don't have one in stock or ready to ship yet.


If it isn't against the rules, it is Jomashop. After further review .. they do say, "Call for availability." I assumed, since it is in their "in stock" selection and not their "out of stock" list that .. they had it in stock. I bet they don't now that I look deeper.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Denver1911 said:


> If it isn't against the rules, it is Jomashop. After further review .. they do say, "Call for availability." I assumed, since it is in their "in stock" selection and not their "out of stock" list that .. they had it in stock. I bet they don't now that I look deeper.


I'd be more than surprised if they had in stock to ship today. As a matter fact I'd be prepared to wager they don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Joma has listed it as "in stock" / "call for availability" for about 2 months. They don't have any. None of the gray market dealers do. But I'm sure they will happily take the full order price from you now and make you wait until they can find one to pull through the cracks.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Joma has listed it as "in stock" / "call for availability" for about 2 months. They don't have any. None of the gray market dealers do. But I'm sure they will happily take the full order price from you now and make you wait until they can find one to pull through the cracks.


Joma just told me "3 month back order." I'm sure they have no idea when they'll get stock.

I'm having such a hard time not pulling the trigger on something else. Patience is not a strength of mine. It's a perfect size for my small wrists.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

coop said:


> Joma just told me "3 month back order." I'm sure they have no idea when they'll get stock.
> 
> I'm having such a hard time not pulling the trigger on something else. Patience is not a strength of mine. It's a perfect size for my small wrists.


Jomashop would have no idea. They'd be working off how long new releases generally take to get to them. The fact that they are even putting on their page just shows how much interest there is in this watch. See your AD and get all the proper warrantees etc. At the same time you'll be building your AD relationship which will help moving forward.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

coop said:


> Joma just told me "3 month back order." I'm sure they have no idea when they'll get stock.
> 
> I'm having such a hard time not pulling the trigger on something else. Patience is not a strength of mine. It's a perfect size for my small wrists.


Just had a look on Jomashop. For me living in Australia I would have to pay about 2K more than RRP to buy theirs at their 5% off same price, which they don't even have!

Their price $3396 US being $4570 AUD. Then I have to pay 10% GST and a few hundred for import duty. Should arrive in 6 months or so of I'm lucky and I will only have a Jomashop warranty.

See an AD here and get for no discount at $4290.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Took these readings at 10 days. MT5402 stacking up well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tcedwards (May 15, 2018)

First post, so I thought I would make it a good one! Just got back from a vacation in Italy and while I was there I dropped by Cassetti on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. Lucked out that they had just received this bad boy the day before. It's my first watch and I don't think I could be happier.


----------



## tcedwards (May 15, 2018)

First post, so I thought I would make it a good one! Just got back from a vacation in Italy and while I was there I dropped by Cassetti on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. Lucked out that they had just received this bad boy the day before. It's my first watch and I don't think I could be happier.

View attachment 13341063
View attachment 13341067


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Great looking watch, I love the smaller case size. 

Is there any rumour they may offer a date model down the road? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

tcedwards said:


> First post, so I thought I would make it a good one! Just got back from a vacation in Italy and while I was there I dropped by Cassetti on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence. Lucked out that they had just received this bad boy the day before. It's my first watch and I don't think I could be happier.
> 
> View attachment 13341063
> View attachment 13341067


Looks great on you! If that's your first watch, you did well!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I really like the looks of this watch. The gold doesn't bother me, and I think works fine on this watch, especially if it leans a bit to rose rather than yellow gold. Love the size, I could do with drilled lugs, but that's a small thing. I love too, that it's NOT a Rolex, and doesn't come with that mental baggage- my opinion. The only other watch I'd consider at the moment is an older 36mm Explorer, but think that new beats older, and this movement might be better built... Can't wait to see one in the metal, and certainly would sell my (too large) PO and one of my IWC's to get one. I'm not a young guy, need to downsize some, in more ways than one.


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought mine yesterday, I am in London but I found an AD in Aberdeen, I was just hours after someone who managed to get it with the metal bracelet (which clearly was my first choice) , I got it in the leather strap, and they still have one in the fabric strap. If anyone is behind one, you might still get it (no waiting list, they are just selling their first Tudor pieces ever) https://www.finnies.com/watches-c4/tudor-black-bay-fifty-eight-p32280

Good luck to the lucky buyer!


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought mine yesterday, I am in London but I found an AD in Aberdeen, I was just hours after someone who managed to get it with the metal bracelet (which clearly was my first choice) , I got it in the leather strap, and they still have one in the fabric strap. If anyone is behind one, you might still get it (no waiting list, they are just selling their first Tudor pieces ever) https://www.finnies.com/watches-c4/tudor-black-bay-fifty-eight-p32280

Good luck to the lucky buyer!


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Finally received it today! :-!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

jaar said:


> Finally received it today! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13374455


very nice... i like the smaller size. could i request a OEM nato picture?

- - - Updated - - -



jaar said:


> Finally received it today! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13374455


very nice... i like the smaller size. could i request a OEM nato picture?


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> very nice... i like the smaller size. could i request a OEM nato picture?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> very nice... i like the smaller size. could i request a OEM nato picture?


It came with the leather strap in the picture, as they no longer include the fabric strap as an extra as they did with the other BBs


----------



## KostakisDE (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey guys any info when it will be for purchace in the US?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

KostakisDE said:


> Hey guys any info when it will be for purchace in the US?


There now. See your AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> There now. See your AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, you can "order" it and perhaps give a deposit, but taking delivery is a whole other ball of wax. Most of us are still waiting (I put down my deposit in early June).


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Well, you can "order" it and perhaps give a deposit, but taking delivery is a whole other ball of wax. Most of us are still waiting (I put down my deposit in early June).


Pretty much the same in Australia. But there are strategies to move up the lists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Pretty much the same in Australia. But there are strategies to move up the lists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I believe I'm at the top already. Or so I was told, anyway.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

JakeJD said:


> Well, you can "order" it and perhaps give a deposit, but taking delivery is a whole other ball of wax. Most of us are still waiting (I put down my deposit in early June).


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Pretty much the same in Australia. But there are strategies to move up the lists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strategies? I guess I'm surprised that Tudor didn't make more of their new movements and cases. I wonder if Tudor's delivery rate is on par with Rolex now.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> What strategies? I guess I'm surprised that Tudor didn't make more of their new movements and cases. I wonder if Tudor's delivery rate is on par with Rolex now.


If I gave away the strategy that got me the first or one of the first in the country then everyone would use it and is have no strategy left. 

But it worked with two AD'S!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KostakisDE (Nov 28, 2017)

My AD has no idea when it will arrive in the US. Tudor said late June early July and they are still waiting.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

We all need to consider that the hype of the Black Bay has built from 2012. Since then most releases have been small variations. Manufacturing changes were not large with many parts already in place. The BB58 has a different movement, different case, different dial size, hand size lume plot size bracelet size etc. Production of these will be slower while market awareness for the 58 has 6 years of development.

The normal purchasing decisions the buyer might be faced with are color and case material. With the 58, this is it, 100% of interest is in the one model.

But I've had mine since the start of July, yes I'd be as grumbly as the next guy if I was still waiting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JaradClement (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats a beautiful watch right there.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

I cancelled my order/deposit (correction to the record, I paid it May 15!). Pretty sure my AD is playing games. I'll wait until it's in wide release or available LNIB before I decide to pursue it again. Not sticking with this AD and no patience to try to start over with a new one.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Finally saw it in person in Paris shop. Great watch, better balance than my 79230N. But in the end, although my wrist is smaller at 16.5 I’ll keep my 41” for its better presence.

Also the golden bezel on the 58 didn’t suit my taste, too close to the S&G. Open to feedbacks here.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

HmJ_FR said:


> Finally saw it in person in Paris shop. Great watch, better balance than my 79230N. But in the end, although my wrist is smaller at 16.5 I'll keep my 41" for its better presence.
> 
> Also the golden bezel on the 58 didn't suit my taste, too close to the S&G. Open to feedbacks here.


I like the gilt dial, but also would have preferred silver rather than gold on the bezel.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone in the north west U.K. interested in one of these , Beaverbrooks in the Trafford centre have 2 in the window , one on leather and the other on fabric


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Was very interested in this watch until I ran into the difficulty acquiring it like others have mentioned, guess I don't have the patience.

Well that and have my hopes up that this new movement will make an appearance in a 39mm size Pelagos.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

I bet this will become the black bay to get


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Does Tudor usually do a trickle-release like this? Or is this uncommon? I know Rolex has become hard to acquire, I didn't know Tudor was too.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

I’ve called my AD’s and have been getting this.
“We should have it on the bracelet in about two weeks”

I’m thinking that’s like a contractor saying the house will be ready in about “two weeks”


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

I wonder if Tudor is doing what Rolex does...like limiting supply and getting people to salivate for their ceramic Daytona
I bet they have a ton of them just waiting to send out when the time is right.

Maybe I’m just cynical


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My AD is supposed to be a major Tudor AD. He says he has received ONE BB 58 and doesn’t know when he’ll get more. I don’t know the reason, but it’s nuts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

As well as the fact that all parts of this Black Bay have been newly manufactured and other BB tooling can't be used, I'm betting Tudor thought the GMT was going to be the more sought after watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

warsh said:


> My AD is supposed to be a major Tudor AD. He says he has received ONE BB 58 and doesn't know when he'll get more. I don't know the reason, but it's nuts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It could also be that there was some sort of mechanical issue or something, and Tudor needed to sort it out before release.
I've heard about some Tudor GMT's having issues with the date change. Who knows.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

warsh said:


> As well as the fact that all parts of this Black Bay have been newly manufactured and other BB tooling can't be used, I'm betting Tudor thought the GMT was going to be the more sought after watch.


Maybe that roll it out against the the new steel Rolex GMT wasn't the best plan?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

There is ZERO chance Tudor is trying to do artificial scarcity a la Rolex. This is the lowest-priced Black Bay with a bezel. It was totally overshadowed by the GMT release, which got wide-release with no supply problems. In short, this isn't a prestige release. Also, Tudor _isn't_ Rolex. They know there are plenty of other fish in the sea for buyers in the $3k range.

And they are also leaving their ADs out to dry, holding onto deposits and dealing with impatient potential buyers. Tudor doesn't have the cache to do that to it's AD network intentionally.

Whatever it is, the fix doesn't seem like a one-time correction. This trickle suggests their production capacity has been heavily throttled.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

This is definitely my next purchase. The pictures and overall feedback have been amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Well hopefully, whoever of you gets one posts a ton of pics


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Alexanderbeardtimepieces said:


> Have recently acquired a Tudor Black Bay Fifty Eight 39mm from Tudor. Looking to sell. Message for more info, pictures etc











Now there's a loud alarm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Boy, is the WUS community at a standstill on acquiring this piece??


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Boy, is the WUS community at a standstill on acquiring this piece??


Pretty much from what I can tell, a few here and there and that is it. Was very interested in this watch but do not do the waiting game very well so i moved on for now.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

I am not sure that it is hard to get one.

My local AD has in the window two pieces, one on fabric and one on leather.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tom_ZG said:


> I am not sure that it is hard to get one.
> 
> My local AD has in the window two pieces, one on fabric and one on leather.


Who/where is your local AD? Please share info.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Who/where is your local AD? Please share info.


I live in a small country in Europe.
Dealer is called "mamic" not sure that I can paste links but google dealer name plus rolex or tudor can for sure find it.

On Tue they had them in the window. I have eta BBN so was just comparing them through window


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone succeeded in ordering the steel band for the BB58 separately?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Tom_ZG said:


> I live in a small country in Europe.
> Dealer is called "mamic" not sure that I can paste links but google dealer name plus rolex or tudor can for sure find it.
> 
> On Tue they had them in the window. I have eta BBN so was just comparing them through window


They do not appear to be hard to get in Europe. They are scarce as hen's teeth in the US.


----------



## mike756 (Apr 27, 2009)

This might be the first modern Tudor that I would consider buying. Still trying to not hate the snowflake hour hand (the seconds hand doesn't bother me so much). ...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I wonder if it costs more to get these pieces into the US re tariffs. Australia can get them, the EU can obviously get them, but they trickle into the US if at all.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> I wonder if it costs more to get these pieces into the US re tariffs. Australia can get them, the EU can obviously get them, but they trickle into the US if at all.


Usually Australia is at the tail end of distribution. I've had mine since July, very surprised by this. One thing Tudor doors every bit as well as Rolex.... communication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was in a big AD here in Boston on Wednesday; they told me that they haven’t gotten one yet (and only 1 gmt). Maybe they just wanted me to buy a gold datejust and leave them alone. 🙂


----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am one of the lucky few, I guess! Picked it up about a week ago from my local AD here in the US. Could not be happier! The size is absolutely perfect, and contrary to to others, I love the rose gold tones throughout:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Any skinny wristers got their mitts on one of these bad boys yet? I’m on the waiting list but keen to see how it wears on a 6.5” pipe cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Ditto, including down to a 6."



Watch Obsessive said:


> Any skinny wristers got their mitts on one of these bad boys yet? I'm on the waiting list but keen to see how it wears on a 6.5" pipe cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

Hahaha would love to see this too. Pipe cleaners unite!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Do they come with box, papers and the latest Lady Gaga CD?


Bikes Over Cars


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Didn't take a picture at the AD, but it wore fine on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## KostakisDE (Nov 28, 2017)

Usually 39 does great on wrists up to 7 inches. I had thoughts about a ZRC I purchaced last May cause I didnt try the watch before I bought it but it wore bigger than I thought on my 7 inch wrist. I believe the Tudor BB 58 39mm will also look great.


----------



## igorcarajo (Jan 20, 2017)

Meh. Another submariner-style Rolex/Tudor that looks very much like every other submariner-style Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Except that the genuine Tudor/Rolex Submariners (and similar) have been big and/or clunky for the last decade or so (depending on what you think of the 14060). This is the first one styled exactly like the original AND coming in at roughly the same size in quite some time (domed crystal, matte dial, thin elegant bezel, thin elegant tapered lugs with chamfers, under 40 mm). In fact, this is the first matte dialed under 40 mm "Sub" style watch from Rolex/Tudor since the 79090 was discontinued in 1995. And unlike the 'homages' this one is made by the same continuously owned company that made the original. I think that's pretty significant. I'll be very tempted when/if more colors come out.



igorcarajo said:


> Meh. Another submariner-style Rolex/Tudor that looks very much like every other submariner-style Rolex/Tudor.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

igorcarajo said:


> Meh. Another submariner-style Rolex/Tudor that looks very much like every other submariner-style Rolex/Tudor.


Had you said:

"Meh. Another submariner-style *(Any-Other-Brand)* that looks very much like every other submariner-style Rolex/Tudor."

your statement would have made more sense. Because frankly, would you really be expecting Rolex/Tudor to make a FiftyFathoms, or Seamaster looking diver ?


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Still finding the 58 very hard to come by around these parts, even on the (supposedly more readily available) fabric nato strap. At this point, I'm beginning to think that finding the bracelet model will be like trying to find a white whale. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Buschyfor3 said:


> Still finding the 58 very hard to come by around these parts, even on the (supposedly more readily available) fabric nato strap. At this point, I'm beginning to think that finding the bracelet model will be like trying to find a white whale. Anyone else have any luck?


Where you based?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Happy Holidays...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangePegasus (Jun 28, 2010)

Posting photos for my fellow pipe cleaners - 6" wrist checking in.


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

It’s absolutely gorgeous, and a steal for the $3,500 price range. Are getting one?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdekon99 (Dec 16, 2018)

Anyone interested in trading the leather strap on their 58 for the fabric strap? I have references on reddit if anyone is interested. Message me!


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Does anybody know if the solid end-links of a Rolex Submariner bracelet would fit this watch? Thanks!


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

jaar said:


> Does anybody know if the solid end-links of a Rolex Submariner bracelet would fit this watch? Thanks!


Nope, they don't

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Johnjm said:


> Nope, they don't
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------

